# got a new rabbit hutch stack today



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

a friend built this today, i only asked for it the other day and it was built in no time, bargain price i think and its just fab!! will be gettin more off him hopefully next week. if anyone needs any hutches built whos up near us in sunny salford let me know and ill pass your details on. He can also make vivariums 
let me know what you think,


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That stack looks great:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice Cat! Looking good! :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They're nice, but more suited to guinea pigs, rabbits need 6 x 2ft hutches, that's why I've never had one!


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Well you woke up to a nice new stack and I woke up to 4 mini rex babies all curled up in their new nest. :no1:

Hard to tell in the light but is that an Opal Rex in the middle hutch?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> They're nice, but more suited to guinea pigs, rabbits need 6 x 2ft hutches, that's why I've never had one!


there are lots of different recommendations as to what the minimum requirements for a rabbit is, and considering they dont spend all their time in there and get out in the run regularly i am happy with the hutch size. all the breeders and keepers i have been to dont have 6ft hutches for their rabbits


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Savanna said:


> Well you woke up to a nice new stack and I woke up to 4 mini rex babies all curled up in their new nest. :no1:
> 
> Hard to tell in the light but is that an Opal Rex in the middle hutch?


her father was a smoke pearl but the girl i got her off didnt know what mother is. she actually looks a lot darker in the pic she is a really light grey and hasnt developed the points like a smoke should


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> there are lots of different recommendations as to what the minimum requirements for a rabbit is, and considering they dont spend all their time in there and get out in the run regularly i am happy with the hutch size. all the breeders and keepers i have been to dont have 6ft hutches for their rabbits


as much as I agree. i do believe its the law now to have a hutch min of 5ft? ideally 6ft 2, the RSPCA went around a local town to me and gave people bigger hutches who couldn't afford them, a friend gave me hers when her rabbit died there 6ft x 3ft with a run underneath


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...49&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf

RSPCA says 6ft minimum.

Of course breeders dont keep them in big hutches, it's not in the breeders best interests to - they wouldn't have enough room. But that doesn't make it right.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Although its always best to have the biggest hutch possible, i guess the RSPCA give those dimensions as for rabbits in general to cover all sizes.

I personally have never met anyone who owns a 6ft rabbit hutch.

For a British Giant or French lop i guess 6ft is adequate, but would you really want to use up 6ft of my garden to house a Nethie dwarf or Mini rex (who are practically the size of a GP) over the course of the night? I know what my answer would be :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm looking at 6ft doubles for my guinea pigs. :blush: Would actually appreciate any contacts for decent value stacks as a triple might be even better.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

My rabbit hutch is 5ft long for my two outside bunnies. 


The sleeping areas for my giants are 4.6ft long and 2.7wide Then they have the house all day. 


I don't like the RSPCA at all though, we had two cats when I was younger and we couldn't keep them because of my gran. So we rang them up and they said "sorry we only take strays" My mom had a right go at them saying "well look, do you want us to kick them out and let them starve to death or get run over before you get your sorry butts to help them" 

It's wrong In my opinion that they only take in strays. It's like leaving a child until you see it's only skin and bones before reporting it to the socials


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

How can the RSPCA actually set a hutch size for rabbits? 
There are so many different breeds of rabbit, a dwarf rex is hardly going to need the same size cage as a giant!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*stacking hutch*

They look well made,could do with issueing sunglasses,they look v. bright.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> Although its always best to have the biggest hutch possible, i guess the RSPCA give those dimensions as for rabbits in general to cover all sizes.
> 
> I personally have never met anyone who owns a 6ft rabbit hutch.
> 
> For a British Giant or French lop i guess 6ft is adequate, but would you really want to use up 6ft of my garden to house a Nethie dwarf or Mini rex (who are practically the size of a GP) over the course of the night? I know what my answer would be :whistling2:


I have a nethie cross he is in a 4ft indoor cage at the min but I just dont think its big enough for him. We are moving in 13 days and then we are going to build him a nice big indoor pen with those storage things people use.

Nice hutches they look like they have been well built.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> as much as I agree. i do believe its the law now to have a hutch min of 5ft? ideally 6ft 2, the RSPCA went around a local town to me and gave people bigger hutches who couldn't afford them, a friend gave me hers when her rabbit died there 6ft x 3ft with a run underneath


its the law? if it is then it would mean people with 4ft hutches are commiting a crime. so its actually ILLEGAL to keep a rabbit in somethin smaller than 6ft?



LisaLQ said:


> http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?blobcol=urlblob&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=RSPCABlob&blobwhere=1099596629449&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf
> 
> RSPCA says 6ft minimum.
> 
> Of course breeders dont keep them in big hutches, it's not in the breeders best interests to - they wouldn't have enough room. But that doesn't make it right.


 
funny how one minute people agree with the RSPCA, then the next they say theyre a waste of space and dont know anything! the RSPCA didnt have any problems with our hutch sizes when they came round the other week.
the link you have quoted lisa specifies that it shoud be 6 ft minimum for *2 *rabbits (medium size) living together does it not? if 2 need 6ft why does 1 need 6 foot too? it technically means if 2 rabbits need 6 ft, one rabbit needs 3ft, to which my hutches are bigger and only house one. i have only one pair of rabbits iving together and have decided if they remain together they need 4 ft each so will get an 8ft hutch. it also recommends that rabbits should be kept in groups, which we all know isnt always possible, females can be prone to fighting with eachother and males uness neutered cant ive in groups either. most of my female rabbits will not accept a friend. what the rspca say are only recommendations and as far as i can see it isnt the LAW.


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

So your telling me that the RSPCA at there center *ALL* rabbits are kept in 6ft hutches.....dont make me laugh


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...49&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf
> 
> RSPCA says 6ft minimum.


That is guideline, not law.

The LAW is to give animals the five freedoms:


For a suitable environment (place to live)
For a suitable diet
To exhibit normal behaviour patterns
To be housed with, or apart from, other animals (if applicable)
To be protected from pain, injury, suffering and disease
Without knowing the hutch size, you can't really say whether they are big enough or not. I think it's also unfair to say a rabbit that weights XX should be put in a XXW x XXD x XXH, though I also don't agree with keeping any rabbit in anything smaller then what is big enough for them to hop about (I'm not talking about 3 hops either way like some say, I mean a good hop, at least enough for 6 hops comfortably) and scope comfortably and I hate seeing rabbits in hutches any smaller then 2' deep. :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh and just to make the tree huggers happy, I should also add straight from the DEFRA website:
Anyone who is cruel to an animal, or does not provide for its welfare needs, may be banned from owning animals, fined up to £20,000 and/or sent to prison.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I am only saying what someone from the council told me when I rang them after someone told me I couldn't keep mine in 4ft hutches, peronally i see no problem in keeping rabbits in 4ft/5ft hutches as long as they are clean.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> That is guideline, not law.
> 
> The LAW is to give animals the five freedoms:
> 
> ...


Thankyou :notworthy: i thought it was 3 hope either way! i love my 6ft x 3ft and so do my lion lops, I always say bigger is better


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its the law? if it is then it would mean people with 4ft hutches are commiting a crime. so its actually ILLEGAL to keep a rabbit in somethin smaller than 6ft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i was just thinking the same thing! double standards or what!
it looks fab hun really awesome!:flrt:



cammylover said:


> So your telling me that the RSPCA at there center *ALL* rabbits are kept in 6ft hutches.....dont make me laugh


 
:lol2::lol2: they made me laugh!


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

if it was law then every and i mean every hutch builder in the country would be in trouble , i was told by the rspca that as long as the rabbit can bounce twice in a hutch and turn without hindrence then they would be deemed ok . just my pennies worth ...... glenn


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

They look good to me. As she mentioned earlier they are not in there all day long. They look clean, fit and healthy well done.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Thankyou :notworthy: i thought it was 3 hope either way! i love my 6ft x 3ft and so do my lion lops, I always say bigger is better
> 
> image


have you got a full length picture of your hutch claire ?

as for it being stated min size is 6ft lisa failed to mention that is recommended for two rabbits as ive just said earlier, and i dont keep raabits together, the only 2 i do are free roamin at present and wil be gettin an 8ft hutch if i decide to pen them up...... so im sure if the rspca didnt advocate that rabbits should be kept in groups im sure they would say 4 ft was perfectly fine for a sinlge medium rabbit. as said before also, the rspca were round the other day for a nosey and said all was well here


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you really think 3ft is adequate for one rabbit, just because it says 2 need 6ft? It doesn't work like that.

I would maybe consider rewording your posts, as you've said yourself the RSPCA have made a visit - was it for a cuppa, or a check over?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Do you really think 3ft is adequate for one rabbit, just because it says 2 need 6ft? It doesn't work like that.
> 
> I would maybe consider rewording your posts, as you've said yourself the RSPCA have made a visit - was it for a cuppa, or a check over?


Cat never said hers were in 3ft cages she said if 2 rabbits had to have a 6ft cage then hypothetically 1 rabbit should have half that


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> They're nice, but more suited to guinea pigs, rabbits need 6 x 2ft hutches, that's why I've never had one!


I dont belive that for a second,ive always had rabbits,we've actually bought two more today.If they need a 6ft or more hutch then why do pet shops i.e (pets at home) supply 3ft-ft rabbit hutches,they say on the hutches they are for rabbits.
Besides,they mostly sleep in them if anything they should be out throughout the day,but thats not really the point,ive had thumper since he was little he was kept in a smallish hutch but as the others passed away from old age,a women gave me her hutch because her rabbit passed away,its about 5ft i think and its a double one so he can run down the bottom of it.
But i dont belive that at all,i think its :censor:.
Sorry for jumping at the conclusion,but they sleep in them if anything and are out runnin around the garden in the day,well ours are they have afew hours a day because we got two males and a female housed separate.and they all need a chance to run about,even tho thumper comes inside and follows me around all the time.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> I dont belive that for a second,ive always had rabbits,we've actually bought two more today.If they need a 6ft or more hutch then why do pet shops i.e (pets at home) supply 3ft-ft rabbit hutches,they say on the hutches they are for rabbits.
> Besides,they mostly sleep in them if anything they should be out throughout the day,but thats not really the point,ive had thumper since he was little he was kept in a smallish hutch but as the others passed away from old age,a women gave me her hutch because her rabbit passed away,its about 5ft i think and its a double one so he can run down the bottom of it.
> But i dont belive that at all,i think its :censor:.
> Sorry for jumping at the conclusion,but they sleep in them if anything and are out runnin around the garden in the day,well ours are they have afew hours a day because we got two males and a female housed separate.and they all need a chance to run about,even tho thumper comes inside and follows me around all the time.


Oh dear :lol2:

You really think pets at home care? you really think they want to give the best life possible to animals? and that's why they sell exercise balls for rabbits/guinea pigs/ferrets? and rubbish full of sugar that is supposedly a "healthy treat for all small animals" ?
They couldn't give two s**ts about the animals, they are in it purely for the money. They also sell guinea pig cages that are barely big enough for a hamster let alone a guinea pig! You can't say the rabbit is out during the day so it is fine, in reality, they RARELY stay awake all day and sleep all night, so that is rubbish to impose that on an animal. If the hutch isn't suitable for permanent living, it isn't suitable for temporary.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh dear :lol2:
> 
> You really think pets at home care? you really think they want to give the best life possible to animals? and that's why they sell exercise balls for rabbits/guinea pigs/ferrets? and rubbish full of sugar that is supposedly a "healthy treat for all small animals" ?
> They couldn't give two s**ts about the animals, they are in it purely for the money. They also sell guinea pig cages that are barely big enough for a hamster let alone a guinea pig! You can't say the rabbit is out during the day so it is fine, in reality, they RARELY stay awake all day and sleep all night, so that is rubbish to impose that on an animal. If the hutch isn't suitable for permanent living, it isn't suitable for temporary.


Well this is ours








The first big hutch holds a french lopped and if you can see further down the one end of the garden a small hutch the young rabbit in there will be housed with the french lopped once he's been neutered ect,and thumper which is mine is the middle hutch which has a bottom half for him to run down in.
So are the RSPCA saying these are too small?
And yea PAH are :censor: all for i care they just wanna make money,even tho we bought the massive hutch from there,the largest they had.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Do you really think 3ft is adequate for one rabbit, just because it says 2 need 6ft? It doesn't work like that.
> 
> I would maybe consider rewording your posts, as you've said yourself the RSPCA have made a visit - was it for a cuppa, or a check over?


er, did i say i thought it was adequate?? no i said technically. it also doesnt always work the way you say it does, even though you seem to think everythin that comes out your mouth is gospel! maybe you should think about what you post before you write it. you post sayin 6 ft minimum but you failed to state that the rspca recommend that for 2 rabbits not one, its just i happened to correct you which i bet you thought no one would do. perhaps you shoud consider rewording YOUR posts

the RSPCA made a visit yes, because one of our neighbours had complained the dog was escaping the garden, due to a broken fence. they were invited in to check said fence and while they were here, had looked at all our animals and they found them to be well cared for

i think you really should know the situation first before you start implyin that there must have been a serious problem to warrent a visit


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Dispite all this banter about size hutchs, i think they look great, really well built.:2thumb:

id like something like that but your mate will be a tad to far for me lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> er, did i say i thought it was adequate?? no i said technically. it also doesnt always work the way you say it does, even though you seem to think everythin that comes out your mouth is gospel! maybe you should think about what you post before you write it. you post sayin 6 ft minimum but you failed to state that the rspca recommend that for 2 rabbits not one, its just i happened to correct you which i bet you thought no one would do. perhaps you shoud consider rewording YOUR posts
> 
> *the RSPCA made a visit yes, because one of our neighbours had complained the dog was escaping the garden, due to a broken fence. they were invited in to check said fence and while they were here, had looked at all our animals and they found them to be well cared for*
> 
> i think you really should know the situation first before you start implyin that there must have been a serious problem to warrent a visit


I actually had the privelage of visiting Cat/Dittas home and their animals are well cared for and much loved family members. People really shouldnt read into things without knowing the facts:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Well this is ours
> image
> The first big hutch holds a french lopped and if you can see further down the one end of the garden a small hutch the young rabbit in there will be housed with the french lopped once he's been neutered ect,and thumper which is mine is the middle hutch which has a bottom half for him to run down in.
> So are the RSPCA saying these are too small?
> And yea PAH are :censor: all for i care they just wanna make money,even tho we bought the massive hutch from there,the largest they had.


nice hutches chick


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

iv seen how much cat and ditta love there animals. when they have been at mine they go in every hutch fussing hugging and kissing me buns, they love any and all.

They certanly would never put a rabbit in an under sized hutch.

if you have a giant breed of rabbit yes you will need a 6ft or more sized hutch.
for smaller breeds such as poles, and nethies a 3ft is fine.


but if anyone wants to keep a nethie in a 6ft hutch then thats up to you.

this has been said many times, but i shall say it again. STOP turning threads in to moans a speaking down to pople like you know it all. IF you have a problem then PM the person.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cammylover said:


> iv seen how much cat and ditta love there animals. when they have been at mine they go in every hutch fussing hugging and kissing me buns, they love any and all.
> 
> They certanly would never put a rabbit in an under sized hutch.
> 
> ...


 
Well said:notworthy:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nice hutches chick


Thank you.

yea im not :censor:ing anymore i was just annoyed from the rspca saying about the 6ft hutch thing,anyways im off to sleeply i got a early start tomorrow.bye everyone.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

cammylover, you couldnt have put that any better.: victory:

i steer clear of these type of threads as they always end up getting bitchy. its un-needed and if someone has got a problem they really should pm the person rather than cause a argument.

i keep both my mini rexes in 3ft hutchs and they are happy and healthy. they both have access to a run weather permitting and most days roam free in my house so they get plenty of exercise:2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Yet again another harmless RFUK thread being turned sour by people who have nothing better to do with their time.

I think the hutches look awesome, and i KNOW for a fact cat and dittas animals are all very well looked after and they care greatly for their animals.

So how people who dont know them can make the comments that have been said is beyond me.

What happened to the time when posting on the forum was a nice experience and you could share pics etc without fear of little know it alls waiting for the second the thread is started.

The hutches look great and i like them, especially the colour, makes them a bit different!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mush said:


> Yet again another harmless RFUK thread being turned sour by people who have nothing better to do with their time.
> 
> I think the hutches look awesome, and i KNOW for a fact cat and dittas animals are all very well looked after and they care greatly for their animals.
> 
> ...


 
cheers hun

not sure whats so different about the colour though? a few have said that n theyre just a ight brown, perhaps its my super bright flash on my camera?:lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cheers hun
> 
> not sure whats so different about the colour though? a few have said that n theyre just a ight brown, perhaps its my super bright flash on my camera?:lol2:


could be, or it might be the special paint from only fools and horses:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mush said:


> could be, or it might be the special paint from only fools and horses:lol2:


 
errrrr.........ok :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I'm looking at 6ft doubles for my guinea pigs. :blush: Would actually appreciate any contacts for decent value stacks as a triple might be even better.


Wonder if my post got lost in the melodrama - would love to know where you got these hutches as I'm looking for a double or triple stack for the guineas in 6ft?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Just to point ive hardly ever spoke to cat and ditta before but for some reason i cant see them being cruel in anyway and they only have their animals intrests at heart. Like every single person on this forum i hope 

Yet again another thread gone bad.

I hardly post as things always seem to go sour.

Oh and by the way fantastic hutchs


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ferretman said:


> Just to point ive hardly ever spoke to cat and ditta before but for some reason i cant see them being cruel in anyway and they only have their animals intrests at heart. Like every single person on this forum i hope
> 
> Yet again another thread gone bad.
> 
> ...



I agree i hate to start threads because it goes bad and tbh cba with the hastle now.

Cat and Ditta Love the pets they have i can definatly say that!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Wonder if my post got lost in the melodrama - would love to know where you got these hutches as I'm looking for a double or triple stack for the guineas in 6ft?


 
ill pm you his contact details later when im home from work


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

all RSPCA stands for is REALLY STUPID PEOPLE CARING FOR ANIMALS, there is never any logic there and they dont seem to understand what care is


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cammylover said:


> iv seen how much cat and ditta love there animals. when they have been at mine they go in every hutch fussing hugging and kissing me buns, they love any and all.
> They certanly would never put a rabbit in an under sized hutch.
> if you have a giant breed of rabbit yes you will need a 6ft or more sized hutch. for smaller breeds such as poles, and nethies a 3ft is fine.
> but if anyone wants to keep a nethie in a 6ft hutch then thats up to you.
> this has been said many times, but i shall say it again. STOP turning threads in to moans a speaking down to pople like you know it all. IF you have a problem then PM the person.





Mush said:


> Yet again another harmless RFUK thread being turned sour by people who have nothing better to do with their time.
> I think the hutches look awesome, and i KNOW for a fact cat and dittas animals are all very well looked after and they care greatly for their animals. So how people who dont know them can make the comments that have been said is beyond me. What happened to the time when posting on the forum was a nice experience and you could share pics etc without fear of little know it alls waiting for the second the thread is started.
> The hutches look great and i like them, especially the colour, makes them a bit different!





ferretman said:


> Just to point ive hardly ever spoke to cat and ditta before but for some reason i cant see them being cruel in anyway and they only have their animals intrests at heart. Like every single person on this forum i hope
> Yet again another thread gone bad.
> I hardly post as things always seem to go sour.
> Oh and by the way fantastic hutchs





Lover said:


> I agree i hate to start threads because it goes bad and tbh cba with the hastle now.
> Cat and Ditta Love the pets they have i can definatly say that!





chickens4ever05 said:


> all RSPCA stands for is REALLY STUPID PEOPLE CARING FOR ANIMALS, there is never any logic there and they dont seem to understand what care is


:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> :no1:


all our testemonials on one post, i might have to quote them on the website :lol2:

thanks guys, and thanks harrison


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lovely hutches and bunnies, were going to get a netherland dwarf when we move and keep it in a 75ft hutch :whistling2:! 
I have never heard that about sizes for hutches?? But then again i dont think the rspca has a clue tbh!!
Ours will be indoors and out and about most of the day any way :2thumb:
Is there anything you need to do to the garden, obviously make sure theres no gaps, but will they burrow under the fences? x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> Lovely hutches and bunnies, were going to get a netherland dwarf when we move and keep it in a 75ft hutch :whistling2:!
> I have never heard that about sizes for hutches?? But then again i dont think the rspca has a clue tbh!!
> Ours will be indoors and out and about most of the day any way :2thumb:
> Is there anything you need to do to the garden, obviously make sure theres no gaps, but will they burrow under the fences? x



depends on your bun tbh hun.

my bun doesnt dig however my old rex poppy loved digging!

make sure you have no poisonous plants in your garden, google will be your friend for that!

other than that its just common sense!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

75ft for a dwarf? wel if thats the minimum you cn offer it i suppose it will have to do. ....

we bought a pen off someone off here and its solid steel, it also has chicken mesh on the bottom so they can still get to the grass but if they dig they wont get out. i know someone who has their rabbit free roamin in their garden n shes got out and is now residin in the neighbours garden!! she comes back for food but thats about it! think shes been lucky it hasnt disappeared totally tbh


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 75ft for a dwarf? wel if thats the minimum you cn offer it i suppose it will have to do. ....
> 
> we bought a pen off someone off here and its solid steel, it also has chicken mesh on the bottom so they can still get to the grass but if they dig they wont get out. i know someone who has their rabbit free roamin in their garden n shes got out and is now residin in the neighbours garden!! she comes back for food but thats about it! think shes been lucky it hasnt disappeared totally tbh



im suprised too tbh or a mr foxy loxy hasnt gotten to it!

Poppy at my old place dug a 2 foot hole one day when i was out little git but squishy is too lazy to be bothered to do so!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mush said:


> im suprised too tbh or a mr foxy loxy hasnt gotten to it!
> 
> Poppy at my old place dug a 2 foot hole one day when i was out little git but squishy is too lazy to be bothered to do so!


shes not dug here so thats a good thing

mr foxy loxy? have you been drinkin? :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shes not dug here so thats a good thing
> 
> mr foxy loxy? have you been drinkin? :lol2:


nothing.... thats the problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

This thread is seriously stupid!

I think the hutch stack is brilliant, really nice! :no1: ALOT Bigger than the hutches i've seen most breeders keep their rabbits in.


TO ALL THE PEOPLE HAVING A WINGE. . .

How do you know how long the rabbits are even in their hutches for? They could be in a run during the day or be let out for hours at a time. I know mine is!

I'm just getting into rabbit breeding again, my netherlands will be in 3ft, the mini lops, lion heads in 4fts.

They'll have access to a run and the shed and i really think thats a hundred times better than most rabbits are kept !:2thumb:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> If they need a 6ft or more hutch then why do pet shops i.e (pets at home) supply 3ft-ft rabbit hutches,they say on the hutches they are for rabbits.


Last time I went into a pets at home, the smallest hutches they had advertised for rabbits were 5ft : victory:

Just thought i'd say, as I hadn't been in for a while and didn't realise this was the case.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Last time I went into a pets at home, the smallest hutches they had advertised for rabbits were 5ft : victory:
> 
> Just thought i'd say, as I hadn't been in for a while and didn't realise this was the case.


On their website they have small hutches, look only 3ft. Although it does vary in the stores


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Moved again i see!

What is it with your threads? Do you have your own personal mod or somthing :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Moved again i see!
> 
> What is it with your threads? Do you have your own personal mod or somthing :whistling2:


well its nice to see someone else has noticed and its not just me who thinks someone ( be it a member or a mod) has something against me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

also this section is described as being for any reptile habitat or related questions....... rabbits arent reptiles!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL i wondered where the bloomin eck this had vanished to :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> also this section is described as being for any reptile habitat or related questions....... rabbits arent reptiles!!


 
Talk about on the move:whistling2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

bloomin eck is this a game of peek a boo or somat :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Moved again :censor: :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

I cant keep up with this thread :gasp:

wouldnt mind im not that old either :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Argh not again:bash:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG its moved a bloomin gain :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:bash::bash: What the [email protected], mods?!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

is that it now lol has this thread finally grounded :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

it was me confusing mods, and i appreciate their help, cheers mods, :2thumb:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it was me confusing mods, and i appreciate their help, cheers mods, :2thumb:


LOL its a well travelled thread its been from Paris (habitats) to berlin (pics) in every disco ( domestic) ive been in.............

sorry the song was on a cd an made me think of this thread moving about lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Xotics_Freak said:


> LOL its a well travelled thread its been from Paris (habitats) to berlin (pics) in every disco ( domestic) ive been in.............
> 
> sorry the song was on a cd an made me think of this thread moving about lol


GEEK! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> GEEK! :lol2:


OMG how rude how dare you i mean you dont even know me :devil:

Hee hee joking lol yeah was a lil bit geeky wasnt it :blush::whip:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The most traveled thread ever i think! :gasp:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> The most traveled thread ever i think! :gasp:


yay lol am not alone in thinkin that


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If someone was keeping their reptiles in substandard housing, you'd be the first to tell them. I personally think that even guinea pigs need 10ft square floor space, so imagine how much more a rabbit needs. They need to be able to stand up without touching the roof, and be able to bound about more than just one or two steps.

Pet shops sell these tiny hutches because they're a cheap way of selling someone the full set up. If people knew the sizes of cages/hutches they really needed, they wouldn't buy the pet. That's why we see so many rats in hamster cages etc.

Doesn't make it right. Ignorance is nobodies fault but the person who is unwilling to educate themselves.

As for the RSPCA comment - it was more of a suggestion to be careful what you say - if you yourself mention you had an RSPCA visit, it's probably wise to say what for otherwise people will automatically jump to conclusions. Also it's wise to rememebr that just because a person is nice, or a friend, doesn't mean they're automatically looking after their animals properly. As we've seen with the Toxic Siren and Emma threads, people can be friends and still be cruel to animals.

End.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> If someone was keeping their reptiles in substandard housing, you'd be the first to tell them. I personally think that even guinea pigs need 10ft square floor space, so imagine how much more a rabbit needs. They need to be able to stand up without touching the roof, and be able to bound about more than just one or two steps.
> 
> Pet shops sell these tiny hutches because they're a cheap way of selling someone the full set up. If people knew the sizes of cages/hutches they really needed, they wouldn't buy the pet. That's why we see so many rats in hamster cages etc.
> 
> ...


Emma always looked after her animals:devil:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> If someone was keeping their reptiles in substandard housing, you'd be the first to tell them. I personally think that even guinea pigs need 10ft square floor space, so imagine how much more a rabbit needs. They need to be able to stand up without touching the roof, and be able to bound about more than just one or two steps.
> 
> Pet shops sell these tiny hutches because they're a cheap way of selling someone the full set up. If people knew the sizes of cages/hutches they really needed, they wouldn't buy the pet. That's why we see so many rats in hamster cages etc.
> 
> ...


 
lisa do you want an RSPCA visit cos if you do pm me your addy an i will send them on 

whats your problem why do you think an RSPCA visit means bad things as it dosnt always mean that


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Xotics_Freak said:


> lisa do you want an RSPCA visit cos if you do pm me your addy an i will send them on
> 
> whats your problem why do you think an RSPCA visit means bad things as it dosnt always mean that


 
In previous years Ive had visits from the RSPCA, it has been malicious neighbours that have called them and they have to attend. They NEVER found anything wrong ever and were always impressed by what they did find. Having a visit or 2 doesnt mean that there is anything wrong at all its just other people who prefer to think the worst


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> In previous years Ive had visits from the RSPCA, it has been malicious neighbours that have called them and they have to attend. They NEVER found anything wrong ever and were always impressed by what they did find. Having a visit or 2 doesnt mean that there is anything wrong at all its just other people who prefer to think the worst


exactly why i want her to pm me her addy then she can see what an RSPCA visit is about


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> If someone was keeping their reptiles in substandard housing, you'd be the first to tell them. I personally think that even guinea pigs need 10ft square floor space, so imagine how much more a rabbit needs. They need to be able to stand up without touching the roof, and be able to bound about more than just one or two steps.
> 
> Pet shops sell these tiny hutches because they're a cheap way of selling someone the full set up. If people knew the sizes of cages/hutches they really needed, they wouldn't buy the pet. That's why we see so many rats in hamster cages etc.
> 
> ...





do you have nothing better to do with your time?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> *If someone was keeping their reptiles in substandard housing,* you'd be the first to tell them. I personally think that even guinea pigs need 10ft square floor space, so imagine how much more a rabbit needs. They need to be able to stand up without touching the roof, and be able to bound about more than just one or two steps.
> 
> Pet shops sell these tiny hutches because they're a cheap way of selling someone the full set up. If people knew the sizes of cages/hutches they really needed, they wouldn't buy the pet. That's why we see so many rats in hamster cages etc.
> 
> ...


 
id advise them of something better yes but i wouldnt come on preaching crap about *ONE* thing needing 6ft minimum then being thick enough to link them to something that when you read it says that 6 ft is advised for *TWO* not one!! or were you hopin people wouldnt actually read it?? 

As for the RSPCA visit it tends to only be you who jumps to conclusions, you always seem to be able to drag a thread down for no apparent reason. Well i am more than happy that my rabbits have plenty of room to do the stuff they need to in life to make them happy, especially when they have a very large run in the garden, and will be getting another tomorrow.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> In previous years Ive had visits from the RSPCA, it has been malicious neighbours that have called them and they have to attend. They NEVER found anything wrong ever and were always impressed by what they did find. Having a visit or 2 doesnt mean that there is anything wrong at all its just other people who prefer to think the worst


same...our old neighbour (well it wasnt *confirmed* but we are 99.% sure it was them as it happened only a couple of days after we called the police because the wife was staggering off down the road holding her stomach and he was screaming and threatening but thats another story lol) called the RSPCA out on us saying we had a neglected dog that couldnt walk, that we kicked about and never fed... the inspector took one look at him and said that dogs never been neglected...i dont think the sack of dog food in clear view indicated he was starved. some people are just petty and i wouldnt assume anything by the RSPCA being called and not taking action...if they did then maybe but just a visit doesnt mean your a bad owner


----------



## xweeqtx (Aug 18, 2009)

Lovely bunnies, everyone. And those stacks look lovely, really nicely built :2thumb: I own a Bleu Beveren, who lives in a 6ft x 2ft hutch just purely because that's his minimum requirements :lol2: I had a Nethie who was unfortunately killed by a suspected cat intruder, and she looked lost in a 6ft hutch! 

My first post, typical, talking about furry babies! Hehe.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

xweeqtx said:


> Lovely bunnies, everyone. And those stacks look lovely, really nicely built :2thumb: I own a Bleu Beveren, who lives in a 6ft x 2ft hutch just purely because that's his minimum requirements :lol2: I had a Nethie who was unfortunately killed by a suspected cat intruder, and she looked lost in a 6ft hutch!
> 
> My first post, typical, talking about furry babies! Hehe.


welcome to the forum weeqtx, and thanks for your kind comments, these hutches are fab, and im due to take delivery of 3 more stacks and an 8 ft one on monday :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Xotics_Freak said:


> lisa do you want an RSPCA visit cos if you do pm me your addy an i will send them on
> 
> whats your problem why do you think an RSPCA visit means bad things as it dosnt always mean that


So we're resorting to threats now are we? We all know who keeps dobbing people in now, dont we! Nice one - here folks, here's your RSPCA informant - no need to keep guessing now!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> So we're resorting to threats now are we? We all know who keeps dobbing people in now, dont we! Nice one - here folks, here's your RSPCA informant - no need to keep guessing now!


yet again jumping to another conclusion, probably another wrong one at that!


----------



## xweeqtx (Aug 18, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> welcome to the forum weeqtx, and thanks for your kind comments, these hutches are fab, and im due to take delivery of 3 more stacks and an 8 ft one on monday :2thumb:


Nice one. What breeds do you keep/breed?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

xweeqtx said:


> Nice one. What breeds do you keep/breed?


 
rabbit wise i keep rex, in standard and mini, also have one himalayan netherland and 2 bew netherlands, but we also keep lots of other animals, includin reptiles, amphibs, dogs, cats, birds, rodents, hedgehogs, skunks, squirells etc

how about you?


----------



## xweeqtx (Aug 18, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> rabbit wise i keep rex, in standard and mini, also have one himalayan netherland and 2 bew netherlands, but we also keep lots of other animals, includin reptiles, amphibs, dogs, cats, birds, rodents, hedgehogs, skunks, squirells etc
> 
> how about you?


Ooh, lots of them! Must be like feeding time at the zoo, eh? LOL.
I've got the Bleu Beveren, bettas(siamese fighting fish), a big cichlid fish tank and a marine fish tank and in the process of getting a much wanted Crested Gecko, still to choose which one, and they're not ready yet but.. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> So we're resorting to threats now are we? We all know who keeps dobbing people in now, dont we! Nice one - here folks, here's your RSPCA informant - no need to keep guessing now!


hey i feel special now i have my very own title :no1: 

You really couldnt be more wrong Lisa but if you want to think that then hey cool go for it 
:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

xweeqtx said:


> Ooh, lots of them! Must be like feeding time at the zoo, eh? LOL.
> I've got the Bleu Beveren, bettas(siamese fighting fish), a big cichlid fish tank and a marine fish tank and in the process of getting a much wanted Crested Gecko, still to choose which one, and they're not ready yet but.. :mf_dribble:


wkd, ive got a couple of cresties, theyre gorgeous



Xotics_Freak said:


> hey i feel special now i have my very own title :no1:
> 
> You really couldnt be more wrong Lisa but if you want to think that then hey cool go for it
> :no1:


whats that really old song? "informerr.blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah, a lick ya bumbum down" you know which one im on about?? i dont kno what they say inbetween hence the many blah's :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wkd, ive got a couple of cresties, theyre gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> whats that really old song? "informerr.blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah, a lick ya bumbum down" you know which one im on about?? i dont kno what they say inbetween hence the many blah's :lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOL yeps i know the song 

i have a song now too wahooooooo thanks foofoo :notworthy::lol2:


----------

